# Stocking a 29 Gallon



## rk4435 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello all. I am new to saltwater and feel a bit confused, I'm hoping to get some advise on stocking. My aquarium has been up and running for a few days with live rock and live sand.

I want to be careful about the livestock. My wife has requested that we get a pair of clownish. Is there another good companion for the pair or should I avoid a pair of them altogether?

Is there a good sand sifting type of fish that would fit into the mix? Something like a Diamond Goby? If I get a sand sifting type, does that impact the clean up crew?

Finally, I had a blue crayfish in the freshwater tank that we loved, sadly the Cichlids loved him more. What types of bottom crawlers are good for a 29 gallon set up as far as shrimp, snails or crabs. 

I appreciate all of the help that I can get my intention is to start stocking soon.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Your choice of a pair of Clowns is perfectly fine. Any number of Gobys would be fine also. Lawnmower Blenny. Ny number of snails, sand sifting Nass Snail. Scarlet reef hermits, Blue legged hermits, orange legged hermits, sea urchin, decorator crabs. All kinnds to choose from. Your on the right track.


----------



## rk4435 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advise. The lfs I have used for years is great. I was able to get the undivided attention of the owner this evening, probably because I started two saltwater tanks this month so I paid his lease and power bill. He sent me out with a pair of the white/black Clownfish, a Cardinal, a Scooter Blenny and a few reef hermits. He recommended that I bring in another water sample in a few days then add the rest of the cleaning crew.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

You cannot go wrong with snails, and plenty of them. I have a 20 gallon and have 3 nassarius, 5-6 mixed astrea and margarita snails. Hermits I've been lucky with as they haven't bothered any of my corals so far. I'd suggest, no matter how cool you think they look, to stay away from Coral Banded Shrimp. Mine wreaks havoc in my tank. He doesn;t hurt anything or kill anything but he tramples all over my corals and pisses them off.

ALso, are you sure you have true live rock? (fully cured). If it's not, you may not have gone through your cycle yet.


----------

